# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Fustrating Shrimp Death

## xenogade

Have recently converted my 25 gallon fish tank to a shrimp tank. Previously there are a couple or red cherry and amano already in the tank. 

Did some minor rescape with driftwood, moss and bucep. 

Bought a bunch of cherry shrimp and recently the death toll starts. Almost all got the white band of death. Saw them struggling to molt. 

Well some molt sucessfully as well and today i just spotted a berried shrimp. 

I am puzzled...is it the quality of the shrimp or there is something wrong with my water parameters??????

Filter - Fluval c3
Running purigen inside
Tank is 1 year old
Temp- 27 degree
Ammonia - 0
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - 5
TDS - 220
PH - 6.8
GH - 9
KH - 4 

I am thinking of lowering my GH level..but is 9 too high?

----------


## genki89

My 1 cent worth.

Firstly, u have mentioned the problem yourself. Gh might be too high.

Secondly, when was the last time you rinse/recharge your purigen? To my understanding, it works the same as activated carbon. Once the life span is up, if u dont remove, it will leech back into the tank.

Lastly, u spot it on as well. It boils down to the supply of shrimp. The shrimp u bought might be weak or sick. Another thing to note, shrimp are sensitive to changes. So u might consider proper acclimatisation if u are going to replenish stock.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## torque6

There are a few things.

How long did the minor scape settled, before you added the extra shrimps? 1 or 2 weeks after the minor scape was made?

For the nitrate test kit, which brand are you using?

----------


## xenogade

I add in shrimp one day after rescape . I am using API test kit . Right now I am doing around 10% wc daily with DI water , hoping to cut down on the GH .

----------


## xenogade

Yes the original ones are still there. Now I have managed to cut down the GH to 7 . i Still see the white band of death at times , not so often as before . Saw more molted shells too. Finger cross , hopefully they settle in . I will still continue to maybe cut the GH to 6. Saw some shrimplets btw . I Guess those that I bought gave birth

----------


## TTerry

Hi, my cherry shrimps seem doing ok at higher GH. I do 30% water change once a month with regular water top up, GH currently at 15

----------


## xenogade

Exactly . I have seen shrimp tank GH 17 with tds over 400 and all the shrimps are breeding fine. Sigh

----------


## FishForLife21

The white band u referring to is it just below the head? Might have molt issue. Do add some mineral rocks/stones. Might help.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## xenogade

Finally no more dead shrimps and all are molting fine . I added azoo triple black water and sl aqua tm-1 . Now all are active and today just saw one new berried female .

----------


## xenogade

When i thought my shrimp tank is finally stable, things go wrong yet again. For the past 4 days, i have 1 adult shrimp dying every day. Most of my female shrimps are berried right now, have alot of shrimplets as well but adults are dying for no reason. 
Went to test my water paremeters once again 

Ammonia - 0
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate -5 
GH- 8
KH-3
TDS-210 

Anybody have the experience that the shrimps are breeding fine and at the same time unknown death in adult shrimps? \

----------


## milk_vanilla

What chemical you pour to your tank, fertilizer, excel? How bout fishes?

----------

